# komische dhl paket Lieferung Status



## Doggycat (21. November 2015)

Hallo ich hab keine Ahnung wo ich das hier fragen sollte also einfach mal hier rein ^^
undzwar gestern morgen um 8 bei aquatunjng wakü  bestellt 
die sagten es kommt heute also heute um 4 War der Postbote da aber hat kein Paket da gehabt hab die Status Anzeige überprüft steht aber immernoch das es heute kommt ich schick mal gleich ein Bild vom status


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. November 2015)

Der Status ist nicht komisch - das Paket liegt im Paketzentrum und wird bei nächster Gelegenheit ausgeliefert - sehr wahrscheinlich am Montag. Hat eben heute nicht gereicht... Weihnachten ist demnächst, das Postchaos geht los...


----------



## rhalin (21. November 2015)

Kommen tut es erst wenn da steht: "Sendung wurde ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen"


----------



## Doggycat (21. November 2015)

okay danke ne hat mich verwirrt das da immernoch Samstag steht hab auch ne Mail bekommen von dhl selbst das es  heute hätte kommen soll


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. November 2015)

Doggycat schrieb:


> okay danke ne hat mich verwirrt das da immernoch Samstag steht hab auch ne Mail bekommen von dhl selbst das es  heute hätte kommen soll



Die Mail wird automatisch versendet - die Information darin ist aber keine 100%-Sicherung. Wenn beispielsweise grade das Zustellfahrzeug voll war bevor dein Paket drin war reicht das schon dass es eben bei der nächsten Fahrt mitgenommen wird (die am Montag ist) - die e-Mail wurde aber schon verschickt.


----------



## Doggycat (21. November 2015)

Na dann vielen sank für die antworten  und schlafet gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. November 2015)

Jepp, erst das 4. Fenster im Adventskalender sagt aus das deine Sendung in der Kalesche gelandet ist und der Lakai in dem komischen Kostüm es an die Tür trägt. Schaue am Montag nach ob sich in den frühen Morgenstunden der Status geändert hat. So manches Verteilzentrum spielt gerne noch den einen oder anderen Tag mit dem Paket oder führt es den Praktikanten vor


----------

